# New WIP



## anon103910934 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey there, I've been working on this little piece lately. It's a self portrait. Can you guys list at least 5 things that I need to improve about it? That would be of great help. Thank you all ^-^


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

It seems to be a good beginning of a portrait. I don't know what technical advice to give. I think that one should focus on creativity. Of course, to learn the technical aspects is good because it makes the artist more self-assured. This makes him/her more prone to make bold and creative strokes. But I think that there is too much focus on painting "correctly" these days. Matisse painted a blue nude, foreign to all rules. Actually, this painting infuriated Picasso, even:
http://www.artnet.com/magazineus/features/finch/henri-matisse7-30-10_detail.asp?picnum=1

Mats Winther


----------

